# On Jobseekers Benefit but too ill to work?



## dp5530 (6 Oct 2011)

I have been on Jobseekers Benefit since March 2011. From the outset I was miserable and depressed but I have been feeling really unwell for about the last four weeks. My GP has diagnosed acute depression and has prescribed medication and counselling. I am not fit for work and I am no longer able to apply for jobs.
I have an appointment at the SW tomorrow to inform them- will I qualify for Sickness benefit for the remaining period that my JB would have run for?
Is it likely that they will reclaim some of my Jobseekers benefit that was paid to me?
Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## STEINER (6 Oct 2011)

hopefully you will be able to just transfer onto Illness Benefit, payment is the same, electronically paid to your bank account weekly. you send in a weekly doctors cert initially to social welfare changing to monthly certs if more long term.  talk about it at your meeting tomorrow.


----------



## dp5530 (6 Oct 2011)

Thankyou Steiner for your quick reply.


----------

